# #11 charger afx



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

was one made with a confederate flag on the hood? number 11 are white
lmk


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Rebel-Charger-/321042819372?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4abfa4a92c



Like this one. Then yes


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

ok dumb question does it go for that price all the time is it rare?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Reference Site*

I'm in the middle of upgrading/changing my slot car reference site, so some material is at one or the other. Both have Aurora AFX references as well as other makes.

-Paul

Speed Inc Old Site

Speed Inc New Site


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks working on a deal will post pics if all goes good.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes they are rare, and go for those kind of prices on EBAY. How rare I don't know. I need that Bob Beers book.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not too hard to find if you keep them in captivity and breed them !


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool wait till i post the pics tonight of todays deals


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Saw this in a wanted ad on Craigslist.. The guy is looking for more slot cars for kids to play with at his church. I messaged him to see if he would sell me the #11 before it gets destroyed..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Get me that Gplus F1 Ferrari while you're at it!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

rdm95 said:


> Saw this in a wanted ad on Craigslist.. The guy is looking for more slot cars for kids to play with at his church. I messaged him to see if he would sell me the #11 before it gets destroyed..



LoL... Thats My Ad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Doh!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Small world, yeah? :lol:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> LoL... Thats My Ad.


haha..really?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah... and just one question? Whats with the low ball offer on the car?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah... and just one question? Whats with the low ball offer on the car?


I thought it was fair..lol I was gonna offer $20


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I might sell you one of my clones for $50.00 LOL


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

lol Im sure you would


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Think you might sell the F1 Ferrari Gplus body?


----------

